# Warnungen in Eclipse übergehen oder ignorieren



## micbur (15. Jun 2006)

Hallo, 

ich habe in meinem Project in Eclipse etwa 150 Warnungen. Das sind alles dieselben. 

```
The serializable class BlaBlaBla[1-150] does not declare a static final serialVersionUID field of type long
```
. 
Ich habe schon angefangen diese Warnungen zu beheben, aber die Klassen werden von einem Modellierungstool generiert, wenn ich also mein Modell ändere und die Klassen erneut generiere, fange ich von vorne an. 

Das Problem ist, dass man so die wichtigen Meldungen übersehen kann und beim Export nochmals die Warnungen kommen. 

Kann ich die Warnungen vom selben Typ nicht alle auf ein Mal lösen lassen? 
Soll ja immer dasselbe passieren. 
Oder zumindest möchte ich die Warnungen gar nicht mehr sehen. 


Ciao, Micha


----------



## Murray (15. Jun 2006)

Windows->Preferences->Java->Compiler->Errors/Warnings->Potential Programming Problems:
  Bei "Serializable class without serialVersionUID" statt "Warning" "Ignore" auswählen

Wenn Du das nicht für alle Projekte machen willst, geht das auch über die Properties eines einzelnen Projekts


----------



## micbur (15. Jun 2006)

Danke. 

nun sind's nur noch 15 Warnungen


----------



## Guest (29. Jun 2006)

Hi,

ich bekommen diese Fehlermeldung auch. Was heißt denn diese Fehlermeldung? bzw. wie behebe ich sie?


----------



## Murray (29. Jun 2006)

Das ist normalerweise nur eine Warnung. Sie besagt, dass die entsprechende Klasse zwar das Interface Serializable implementiert, aber kein Member 
	
	
	
	





```
static final long serialVersionUID = ....;
```
 deklariert hat, was per Konvertion der Fall sein sollte. Abhilfe: Rechtsklick auf das Warnungs-Symbol ganz links neben der betroffenen Code-Zeile führt zur Quick-Fix-Funktion, mit der man sich so ein Feld generieren lassen kann.


----------

